# Could not create uninstall entry?



## pjux (Nov 14, 2008)

I tried to install a few small windows games, the first one worked great but the other three got the same error message while installing. After the error message popped up, the installation got terminated. 

"Error
Could not create uninstall entry (2): 
C:/program files/game_name/game_name.exe"

Maybe I should mention that I first installed the working installment (1st game). Then I putted my services.msc as if I had servpack 3 installed, because i thought this notebook had it hahaha. Damnit. Right now Im too tired to look for a proper service pack 2 services configuration. So tell me guys, could it have been my latest little ****up in the services area that is the bad guy in this case? But the things I messed with shouldnt have anything to do with the installation procedure. 

Or do i need to find a newer, i cant even remember its name, some kind of .msi thing that makes the installations or uninstallations go without interruptions..?

///
Tech spec: Asus A3500L(notebook), Intel Celeron 1.5GHz, 256 MB RAM, WinXP Pro(Chinese) with service pack 2.

/Pjux


----------



## pjux (Nov 14, 2008)

ok, ive just putted my services.msc to run in a proper servpack2 mode. 
but the issue remains.


----------



## ntlv0 (Nov 15, 2008)

perhaps it's because your windows is not english version
run regedit
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\User Shell Folders
change the data of "programs" into english character but keep "%USERPROFILE%\"
install game
if your username is not english, then select "all users" when you install
if it doesn't work, try to change other non-english data in regedit
don't forget to change it back after you finish installation

by the way are you installing games cracked by adnan boy?


----------



## pjux (Nov 14, 2008)

Yep, installing games cracked by adnan boy. The thing is, i am wondering if its because of the windows installer version.

Game setups with the following file versions dont work: 8.1.1000.0 and 7.0.4.0. How come some setup files work, and the ones with the above stated file versions dont? 

If I try to determine which version of windows installer ive got, run>msiexec.exe /? gives me "3.01.4000.1823" but if I hoover the msi.dll file in system32 folder it shows "3.1.4000.4039". 1823 is the redistr file and 4039 an update due to an issue blabla. How come it shows different versions of the same file?


I will try your suggestion with regedit, but only AFTER you first tell me why you asked about Adnan Cracked Games. maybe you got a better solution for installing ACG ?

thx bigtime


----------



## ntlv0 (Nov 15, 2008)

because i installed a game cracked by him yesterday and my windows is chinese version too...
what a coincidence


----------



## pjux (Nov 14, 2008)

hahaha, yep, lucky me. C:\Documents and Settings\Admin\&#12300;&#24320;&#22987;&#12301;&#33756;&#21333;\&#31243;&#24207; is what i see in regedit when i follow your path, what should I change it too?


----------



## ntlv0 (Nov 15, 2008)

change "&#12300;&#24320;&#22987;&#12301;&#33756;&#21333;\&#31243;&#24207;" to some english character
then install the game
and don't forget to change it back after you finish


----------



## pjux (Nov 14, 2008)

Damn it. Changed regedit the way you told me, tried to install the game, got another error(same kind), though with a different file. Went back into regedit to change back the settings, and discovered nothing was changed? Which means that if I try to change that setting in regedit and then... Hmm... Do I need to reset to be able to make regedit understand the change I made?

Shouldnt regedit be saved automaticly once hitting the top right cornered X?


----------



## ntlv0 (Nov 15, 2008)

yes it should
but does your regedit protected by other software?
any way my msn is ntlv0 at hotmail, we can talk in chinese


----------



## pjux (Nov 14, 2008)

ok, but my chinese is too poor to be able to have a tech conversation hahaha, so it gotta be in english anyway.


----------

